# Pregnant Cat Preparations



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pregnant cat preparations

I've only had one cat (_Shadow, 2004_) kitten in my home as an adult ... and a few when I was a small child, so I have extremely limited experience in this area. I've fostered and bottle-raised kittens, but those experiences are vastly different from birthing.

First, I wouldn't like to let kitties kitten wherever. I feel it is necessary to have access at any time and I wouldn't want her putting kittens out of reach and/or in places I can't keep cleaned and sanitary. For me, this means NO under furniture access. 
I also feel it is best to keep new mothers separated from all other animals. Shadow was *very* accepting of all of our housecats ... until she gave birth ... then she became a hissing, growling and aggressive little demon if she saw another cat! This was another reason she was kept in the bathroom. I visited often to keep her from getting bored and to give her some undivided attention, but invariably she was more interested in her babies than she was with me until the kittens reached about 6wks old, then she was DELIGHTED for me to come and take her away from the kitts and give her a break.

Next, mamma cats like to have a cozy, cave-like place to birth and raise their litter. Nesting boxes should be both roomy and private. 
How about something like a tall Rubbermaid Storage Tote?















These totes are sturdy, moisture-proof, easy to clean/sanitize and check on the litter by removing the top and they won't collapse if Mamma jumps on top. A large size also provides plenty of room for her to maneuver herself and not accidentally lay on any kittens in a cramped space. Fold towels and place them in a pillowcase for their bedding. The pillowcase prevents little kitten claws from getting tangled in terry-cloth loops. 
You can cut a preggie-cat-sized access hole, about 3-4" above the bedding level to prevent kittens from accidentally rolling out of the nest. In addition, if a kitten will not release a nipple when she is exiting, the edge of the access hole will gently bump the kitten off the teat and it will remain in the nest and not be dragged out. By the time the kittens are big enough to get out of the access hole on their own you can enlarge the hole for easier kitten access in and out.

I kept Shadow in our Master Bathroom. It was large and easy to kitten/cat-proof and clean. It also kept two closed doors between our housecat residents. The bathroom was fine for Shadow. As a new mother all she wanted to do was nurse, care for her kittens, eat, drink and litterbox. She had no interest in playing or exercising so the small bathroom was sufficient. As the kittens grew older and began to explore I eventually gave them the bathroom and adjoining bedroom during hours when I was awake and Shadow would join them. At one point I did try to allow her access to the bedroom while she was nursing her litter and she tried to move them under the King sized bed. They would be inaccessible under there and difficult for me to clean so I confined her back to the bathroom until the kittens were about 5wks old and she could then take them on 'field trips' to the bedroom with her so everyone could exercise and explore together.
Heidi =^..^=


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Great information! I think I will pick up a rubbermaid container like that today, because it seems like it'd be much better of a nesting box than the cardboard printer box I prepared a day ago.


----------



## LeelaNH (Jun 25, 2010)

I recently read those plastic type totes can cause toxic gas release and can kill kittens. You may want to use something else. If I find the link I will post. It makes sense though...if you can smell the plastic strongly, it will probably be harmful to those baby lungs and nervous system.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Link, please, to verify if this statement is fact or opinion. Please also include if ALL totes (_or which tote-container brands_) release this toxic gas constantly or only when they are 'fresh'. _The totes I've used tend to lose their 'newness odor' fairly quickly and I would expect that not all containers of this type could/would emit killing odors._


----------

